# Senior Discounts, When Was the Last Time You Got One?



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2017)

I just bought my annual fishing license and for the first time it cost $11 instead of $36.  My husband's has been only $1 for the past two years (65 & over).  When was the last time you got a senior discount?  Did you have to ask for it, or did they give it automatically?  Since I had to show my drivers license for my fishing lic., they gave it without my asking. k:


----------



## Grampa Don (May 3, 2017)

We just renewed our dog license for Sparky and found out there was a senior discount.  I had to send a copy of my birth certificate with the renewal form.  We eat at Sizzler a couple times a month and they always automatically give us the discount.

Don


----------



## Callie (May 4, 2017)

Went to hardware store today for new hoses and Miracle Grow. Had forgotten that the fist Wednesday of every month is senior's discount day. Woman at register asked if I was 60  or over.. 
"Yep, wa-a-a-ay over 60"
I got $22 off the bill !


----------



## Wintermint (May 4, 2017)

We have a range of services and goods you get a discount - or even free when you reach 60 here in the UK. I have a free bus pass, which I use regularly. I often walk the mile and a half into our city centre and then catch a bus home. It is a great system. Prescriptions are free too when you are 60. Thankfully (touch wood) I rarely need to use that privilege. And on a lighter note our cinemas give you about a 20% discount, which as a regular cinema goer I take advantage of regularly.


----------



## Camper6 (May 4, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I just bought my annual fishing license and for the first time it cost $11 instead of $36.  My husband's has been only $1 for the past two years (65 & over).  When was the last time you got a senior discount?  Did you have to ask for it, or did they give it automatically?  Since I had to show my drivers license for my fishing lic., they gave it without my asking. k:



Last Thursday of the month. Shoppers Drug Mart. Seniors Day.  20% discount on most items carried. Sale items and prescriptions are not available.

I got my Acer tablet there.

Thats a big saving as they carry a lot of food items as well.


----------



## Pappy (May 4, 2017)

Senior coffees at Dunkin Donuts yesterday. On small coffee only.


----------



## Camper6 (May 4, 2017)

Rules are rules.

Safeway now carries beer.   I have to show my driver's license every time I buy it.  I'm over 80.


----------



## Don M. (May 4, 2017)

We stop at McDonald's for a cup of "Senior Coffee" when out shopping, etc.  If we are at the casino on a Wednesday, they have a Buy One get One Free Buffet for Seniors.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 4, 2017)

I got one yesterday at the local nursery and Wednesday at IHop. Every Wednesday is buy one get one. Nothing but silver hair and walkers in there on that day.


----------



## Callie (May 4, 2017)

Ruth, I like the way you said "Nothing but silver hair and walkers in there on that day"


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 22, 2017)

A couple of weeks ago when  I took some family members out for lunch at my husband's friend's restaurant. Oh and last Friday when I bought a round-trip Greyhound ticket.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 8, 2017)

I've been getting Senior discounts for 25 years.

When I was 55, people didn't beieve I was a Senior, so I had to show them my drivers license.

Now, at 80, I finally look like a Senior!

HiDesertHal


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 8, 2017)

I've never gotten a senior discount, I just never think to inquire.   ?


----------



## jujube (Jun 8, 2017)

Today at lunch. 10% off for seniors.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jun 9, 2017)

Last week when I took the missus to the casino for her birthday brunch.

I had a garage door repair service come and work on my garage door some time ago. Has they were working on the door, I jokingly asked if they gave senior discounts. "Yes we do," was the reply. Wow $$$


----------



## HipGnosis (Jun 15, 2017)

It was quite hot Monday.  Instead of turning on the AC, I went to a movie and got a $1.50 discount.  I had to ask for it, but didn't have to show ID.
When looking up what movie to see, I found that the 2nd closest theater has $5 Fridays for seniors (before 5:30).  If it's raining like they forecast tomm, I'm going to the movies again.


----------



## Topcat (Sep 13, 2017)

I got one yesterday at a restaurant I wasn't sure if I was happy to get one or if I was insulted to get one.


----------



## Deucemoi (Sep 13, 2017)

local major brand chain grocery store has 10% senior discount first thursday of each month.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 13, 2017)

Today at the local thrift shop.

I bought a depression glass serving bowl in the cabbage rose or Sharon pattern, similar to this one, for ninety-nine cents and they knocked off 15%.


----------

